# Backed up goat? Enema?



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Toggy has a wierd problem tonight. I noticed her squat funny and then was wiggling her tail and looked like she was kinda ticked or something. So I looked closer and she was trying to poo and I gues it's not coming out. Her rectum was about halway open and I could see berries, but they didn't make it and she gave up. Why in the world would she have this and does she need an enema? Just water? She ate great tonight.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I have a fleet enema, can I use that?


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Ok, I gave her a water enema with a bit of oil. I found that mom was up, figured she was asleep. So she said she would do water and oil. When it was about 2/3 in it started to squirt back out and she had a good size poo. I put her back in the pen and she then urinated a bunch.. it was very clear, didn't look dehydrated. She also pooed again at the same time. So I dunno. Wierd. Her belly is also bigger than usual. I had just figured she had eaten real well today. She is eating hay now. :shrug2


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I just saw this. I guess you figured it out by yourself, huh? Keep an eye on her though. She's probably fine at this point but I had a goat who was impacted and I nearly lost her. I thought because I saw her go a little here and there it was OK but she was really blocked and almost died.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

She's still pooing this morning, and her belly is smaller. You have to wonder how an animal that lives on fiber gets constipated?


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Sometimes they can eat something that will bind them up...like a plastic chair or a balloon or a something along those lines. Also make sure she has plenty of clean water in a spot that she is comfortable drinking from. In the winter, when it's really cold, snowy, rainy, etc. I have to lug buckets of water into the barn, otherwise they would not go out to drink.


----------

